# Pulsar G10



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm a long time lurker who has learnt a lot from this forum. I bought a Seiko Black Monster from Roy last year on the strength of recommendations from here and was very happy with the services and am still very happy with the watch. I am now starting to get bitten by the bug.

I have been following the CWC/MWC debate with some interest and then inadvertently bought a Pulsar g10 from 2002. I really like it, I always find a date a help and, being a Seiko fan, I appreciate the Seio connections. Although, having got used to the Monster, I wouldn't mind if it was a bit bigger. The Pulsar measures (all approx.) 41mm lug to lug, 36mm across, 39mm inc. crown and 8mm thick. So the question is, is the CWC G10 any bigger?

Another question, having read around the Pulsar having only been issued for a very few years and having reliability issues is rarer than the CWC. Would that translate into a higher future value (not that it will ever be worth all that much, obviously.

Anyway, many thanks for your time.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

eelblady said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker who has learnt a lot from this forum. I bought a Seiko Black Monster from Roy last year on the strength of recommendations from here and was very happy with the services and am still very happy with the watch. I am now starting to get bitten by the bug.
> 
> I have been following the CWC/MWC debate with some interest and then inadvertently bought a Pulsar g10 from 2002. I really like it, I always find a date a help and, being a Seiko fan, I appreciate the Seio connections. Although, having got used to the Monster, I wouldn't mind if it was a bit bigger. The Pulsar measures (all approx.) 41mm lug to lug, 36mm across, 39mm inc. crown and 8mm thick. So the question is, is the CWC G10 any bigger?
> 
> ...


A quick google brings up this helpful comparison review

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6048

Regards ... Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Rarity usually adds to the value, although it may well be some years before the Pulsar does become rare enough to increase significantly in value.

The bottom line is, are you happy with what you paid for it, do you enjoy having it in your collection..................... then sod the perceived future value .

Cheers

Lee


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

many thanks both, looks like the CWC is slightly thicker. Happy with the Pulsar and the price, although I might have to get a CWC to see if I prefer that!

thanks again


----------

